

Looking for co-conspirators - wordchute

I have been working alone on my small startup for a few months now, but I think its about time now to start looking for some partners to help move the project forward. I have a working site which does a lot of what I set out to do but there are still things work on and improvements to consider, and basically there are just not enough hours in the day to do everything on my own. In addition, I think the ideas develop in much more interesting ways when a team of smart &#38; dedicated people is looking at the problem, and basically I enjoy the energy and enthusiasm and all the other benifits that come with being part of a team.<p>Anyway, I wonder if anyone is aware of where I might start looking and maybe what to avoid? Any useful sites, etc? Since I am living off of 
my own savings, I would need to find people who are willing to work as partners rather than as an employees, but they could obviously 
be located anywhere. I hope to be able to find some seed funding soon, but this will really only become relevant when everything is ready for scaling up.
======
QuasiPreneur
>Sorry, I was just after some basic advice.

No worries. I'm more of a slacker.. lacking motiviation. So just the thought
of working along side someone in the samiliar boat thought to maybe help
facilitate... but no matter.

>maybe there are some websites specifically for this sort of networking

Isn't this it?

>social site that combines RSS/Atom managament

Isn't that Feedburner? since all WP site and twitter alike all have feeds
minus Facebook where they want to keep everything to themselves.

>I fall short for lack of experience

No one has experience. iFart didn't seek it and found fame. Angry birds was
accidental as in most trendy apps.

Best to just develop it. Talk incessantly about on every startup forums you
can find.. There is no formula for going viral in this day and age of fly by
nite websites and apps.

My best marketing tool.. my girlfriend..she's Words with Friends Angry Bird
and every other trending app/game person. So if she likes.. it's going to be a
hit. Suggesting you seek out the same.

good luck. -QuasiPreneur

~~~
wordchute
Just sent an email. Actually, I was addressing one of the previous post, but
the entries were displayed in a wonky order... so sorry if you thought that
was directed your way.

Anyway, yeah I get the Feedburner/WP thing, but that was really my starting
point. I was working on something else and sort of found my way to this. I was
somewhat frustrated by some of the limitations with what was out there, so I
went about doing it myself.

So yeah, having taken it this far, I'm very keen to work with a couple of
other people to explore the concept further and to basically get it out in
front of some users.

Thanks again and give a shout if you have a chance.

------
wordchute
Sorry, I was just after some basic advice... maybe there are some websites
specifically for this sort of networking or something? I'm really just
throwing it out there in a generic sort of way to see where others might have
started or lessons learned etc. because I'm sure there are many others in the
same general posistion.

To be specific though, I have been working on a social site that combines
RSS/Atom managament with networking to allows users to publish and share
content in interesting ways. For example, users can copy from another user's
posting and receive updates (to the actual feed) when the author edits it. I
have been fine tuning the the actual website, but I would like to begin
extending the idea to a mobile app - which is one area where I fall short for
lack of experience. I would imagine the project will develop much further with
fresh eyes looking at it.

------
dman
Your description is too vague. I think you would get much better offers /
interest if you added a lot more specifics.

------
hugh3
So you want people to help you with your problems for free, and you're not
willing to at least capture our interest by telling us what you're working on?

------
QuasiPreneur
I'm in the same boat including knee deep into my own projects. You in the
Valley? Email me: Robert quasipreneur.com

Let's do coffee.

